# You've got to be joking...



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

_*Gift of Cookies Crumbles; Girls Told to Pay $900*

DURANGO, Colo. (Feb. 4) - A Colorado judge ordered two teen-age girls to pay about $900 for the distress a neighbor said they caused by giving her home-made cookies adorned with paper hearts.

The pair were ordered to pay $871.70 plus $39 in court costs after neighbor Wanita Renea Young, 49, filed a lawsuit complaining that the unsolicited cookies, left at her house after the girls knocked on her door, had triggered an anxiety attack that sent her to the hospital the next day.

Taylor Ostergaard, then 17, and Lindsey Jo Zellitte, 18, paid the judgment on Thursday after a small claims court ruling by La Plata County Court Judge Doug Walker, a court clerk said on Friday.

The girls baked cookies as a surprise for several of their rural Colorado neighbors on July 31 and dropped off small batches on their porches, accompanied by red or pink paper hearts and the message: "Have a great night."

The Denver Post newspaper reported on Friday that the girls had decided to stay home and bake the cookies rather than go to a dance where there might be cursing and drinking.

It reported that six neighbors wrote letters entered as evidence in the case thanking the girls for the cookies.

But Young said she was frightened because the two had knocked on her door at about 10:30 p.m. and run off after leaving the cookies.

She went to a hospital emergency room the next day, fearing that she had suffered a heart attack, court records said.

The judge awarded Young her medical costs, but did not award punitive damages. He said he did not think the girls had acted maliciously but that 10:30 was fairly late at night for them to be out._


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

And we wonder why today's youth is so troubled... 

As far as I'm concerned, there is a special place in hell for people like that. Poor kids.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow. What kind of a world do we live in now? So sad.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

cookies gave her an anxiety attack? cookyphobia... strikes again.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG! :roll: that is lame... what a dumb woman... its even worse she got damages from going to court!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

you knock on my door at 10:30 you might get shoot, but not sued.

RC


----------



## karatechic007 (Jan 28, 2005)

oh wow....that is sooo stupid.....no wonder people arent very generous......they get sued if they are!!!!! what a great way to teach kids generosity......have them pay 900 DOLLARS!!! when they are nice


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

thats why people arnt nice anymore, cause when they are s**t like that happens!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

What’s even more absurd to me is, at 10:30 at night in July, it is only “dark” for 45 minutes at the most. Perhaps 10:30 is late for this particular (upper) 40yr. old, but even around where I live, the children are still out playing ball at 10pm on a July night.


----------



## justme (Jan 20, 2005)

What gets me is how the judge didn't laugh when he saw the case.....


----------



## fishouttawater (Mar 4, 2005)

hey!!! check it out, i know these two kids, they go to the Colby Community College in our town. I assure everyone, we have done fund raisers and the girls refused the money. They paid the fine on their own. These two young ladies are high-class people. We teased our girl scouts around here about not looking scary.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i heard about this on my local news, that is so nuts! poor kids...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The fact she did not go to the hospital until the next day tells me it was probably not caused by the knocking on the door.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

One of two things would be happening if it was me,
I would either pack my crap and i leave CO with a Big F(*$ U Colorado on my truck,
Or I would be filming this ladys every shopping move in the grosery store.

I would proly toss in a houe full of busted windows the next time she left as an added boness


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

lol mr aquarium


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Colorado has nothing to do with it, its just a heartless SOB that ruined it for everyone.


----------

